
Ask HN: When should I commit fully to my side project? - anonymous119911
I work 3 days a week as a health professional, spend 1 day on my side project (website), and 1 day looking after a toddler.<p>Side project has been going 8 years and is now at the point that it&#x27;s reliably earning twice what I earn as a health professional (80% Adsense, 20% digital product sales). I have a year&#x27;s salary in savings (enough to pay my share of the mortgage for 6 years).<p>I have lots of ideas to develop the website but need more time to do so - toddler has eaten all my free time! I&#x27;m worried that if I quit as a health professional I may never go back if I need to. And I worry about Adsense not being a reliable source of income.<p>When do you know it&#x27;s the right time to commit fully to the side project?
======
brudgers
What happens on the other two days of the week?

~~~
anonymous119911
Weekends used to be for working on the project, but child has changed
priorities - for the better! Just wonder what other people said to themselves
to make the leap.

~~~
brudgers
Priorities changed for me as well...and as awesome as the boy was as a
toddler, he's more so as a teenager.

Anyway, the internet can't give or deny permission for quitting a regular job
or tell you if it is the right or wrong time.

